# Planning new planted African Cichlid tank --- suggestions?



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi all. You've probably seen me lurking around as I've been a member here for about a year. I've been into planted tanks for years, but have limited experiencve with cichlids -- Angels and pelviachromis pulcher(Kribensis)...
I work part time at a lfs(weekends) and this Saturday we're having a huge sidewalk sale with tanks, stands, etc...and since I've been looking into getting a bigger tank, this may be the time.
I'd like to get something in the 75-90g range and would like to maybe do something with the backside of the tank -- rockwall/driftwood mix...soemthing like that. For substrate, I'll probably use a mix of either fluorite or EC and the African cichlid sand, to help keep the water buffered at a higher pH for the cichlids....probably in the 7.6 range -- suggestions welcome. I know that with Co2 injection, this may change things. Does anyone have suggestions as to what kind of plants I could use that (a)are less likely to get munched on and (b)would do well with the pH/hardness I'm considering. Any help would be appreciated. I'd like to try to use only plants from this specific region(Africa), to keep it as authentic looking as possible. Any comments or suggestions? I'm planning on at least getting the tank this weekend. The remaining equipment will probably emerge in the following weeks or months ---- will take my time with the setting up. Thanks for reading!
-Ryan


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Ryan,

What region of African's are you looking at getting for your tank? Instead of using Eco-complete and Flourite, use a mix of Onyx gravel or sand and Eco complete. Onyx has more buffering capabilities than Flourite and has a consistent dark gray color that blends well with other darker gravels. As for plants, Anubiases come to mind as well as Aponogetons. Both are indigenous to various regions of Africa. Vals are also ideal for African tanks, but get torn up depending on the type of fish you decide to keep. A type of fern you could use is bolbitus. It has a nice look to it and would be nice for filling in the back of a tank. The plus of using the Anubias and Bolbitus are that they can be attached and moved around a tank. They also aren't "tasty" plants and fish tend to avoid them.

Bailin


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

There are a few different species I'm interested in -- feel free to chime in if you see compatibility issues:
red jewel cichlid
snow cichlid
kenyi
gold labidichromis(electric yellow)
electric blue johanii

....not sure about others, but I'm open to suggestions. I'm also interested in a compatible cleaning crew, or a single bottom-feeder or algae eater that will be ok (ie, unlikely to be eaten/killed).
I like the idea of anubias -- I may find a stump or driftwood (or nice rocks) on which to affix it. The a. barteri 'coffefolia', var nana and barteri may be ideas...as well as the bolbitus. I've seen most of these in my lfs, plus I have a coffefolia in my 20g that will likely outgrow the tank. I'll probably do a search here on APC under 'africa' region to get some more ideas...
Anyone have suggestions to the fish I mentioned or anything else?
Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Red Jewels are river cichilids, no? Lower pH, lower hardness than lake cichlids.


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

do you have considered a Lake Tanganiyaka planted tank?
i have one of 55 g with:

Compriceps
leleupi
Julidochromis
+ one yellow lab from malawi

i made this tank 7,8 months ago and never saw them touching my plants .


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is a tank that I had couple years ago, check it out:

http://www.greenstouch.com/africanlakes.htm


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Jay's tank is a great example of a Malawi cichlid tank. Check out cichlid-forum.com to learn more...


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I considered a Tanganyika tank and still haven't ruled it out, but I'm sort of partial to the malawi mbunas. I *do* like the frontosas though...neat fish. If I'm not mistaking, the red jewel cichlid, while very nice looking(IMHO), comes from S. America and therefore may or may not get along with mbunas if I put them together. There is also the different water ph/hardness issue...


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

mbunas have this bad habit to bite plants so...this is why i chose Tanganiyaka and im really satisfied with it.

but the yellow lab from malawi that i have doenst touch any of my plants though, so its always a good starting choice.
as for the frontosa i like them too but they are way too big for my taste!


----------



## williamst (Nov 24, 2005)

Found this site while searching the net. 
A very nice planted Mbuna tank.

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6323

William S.


----------

